# Drinking bottled water alain



## The tourist

Does any of you kind ladies and gents know which company drinking water is best, I got super gulf to deliver me some bottles yesterday for aed 7 a bottle which is not bad but do I know where the water comes from or what quality it is ..... Well far from it. I don't think anyone does!!


----------



## AlexDhabi

I understand all local waters are desalinated sea water with different levels of filtration. The best waters have low sodium and solids. Imported waters are meant to be best according to afficionados I know.
I use Oasis and drink Al Ain or Masafi at work. Very little difference in taste and quality. Safe to drink, but not up there with the best for those who have a strong opinion on water (not me).


----------



## BedouGirl

Arwa is reputedly one of the best. It has very low sodium but I don't know if you can get large bottles for a cooler. Other than that, I'd go for Oasis, it may be slightly more expensive but their plant has a very good reputation.


----------



## lahori

Working in bottled water companies for 8 years now. I can really recommend arwa and al ain for their mineral content and value for money. 
And no i dont work for either of the companies  
I work for Perrier


----------

